# Umlaute in NFS4 shares [geölst]

## mattes

Hallo,

ich habe einen Laptop neu aufgesetzt, und bekomme nun bei den Dateinamen mit Umlauten, die von einem anderen Rechner exportiert werden falsche Zeichen angezeigt.

die Locales sind auf beiden Rechnern UTF8. Ich bin den UTF-8 Guide und den Lokalisierungsguide noch mal durchgegangen, aber nix gefunden.

Das hier am Anfang ist etwas komisch:

```

# locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## mattes

sorry, da war doch ein Fehler in der locale.gen   :Embarassed:   habe ich wohl bei einem Update üerschrieben..

----------

